# GH Awning Stuck anyone had similar problems?



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hello there,

We have a GH awning that wound out but will not go back in.

Anyone else had the same problem?

Trev.


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

I've had mine fo 15 years now and no problem. Have you checked that the cables are intact? and the arms in the box can move easily.
Try good old WD40 first off if cables intact.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Cables*

Hello Bigfoot,

Cables?

Trev.


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

*Re: Cables*



teemyob said:


> Hello Bigfoot,
> 
> Cables?
> 
> On my version I have a pair of cables which run inside the arms. You can see them if yo look at the elbow joint. I don't know if this is common to all,but min is GH not The new name.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Cables2*

Hello Bigfoot,

I do not think there are any cables in the arms, I will check in the morning however.

I thnk the gearbox is jammed.

Thanks,
Trev.


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi teemyob. We have a Omnistor on our van and I had to put a new gear box on it about £20/25 something like that. Does the handle turn but not go back up? Thats what ours did............Good Luck Bob. 


:blob: :blob:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*GH Awning*

Hello all,

Yes Bob, the awing wound out, not in.

I have collected a new gearbox, winding handle and two end caps today.

£45.00 Gearbox
£09.90 Handle
£28.00 Pair of end caps.

ALL PLUS VAT!

I am going to send or take the plastic end caps back as @ 28+VAT a pair they are too expensive and did not need to replace them.

Thanks again for the replies,
Trev.


----------

